# New to the site with a few questions



## drakosdarklata (Sep 10, 2008)

So I have a 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE. I bought it for 600 this last year with the following issues: misfire(possibly faulty injector) that I believe is contributing to surges in acceleration during steady speeds between 45 and 60 mph. Noise wise it is most noticable from the exhaust and seems to be worse when cold(idles at about 1000 for 5-10 minutes or until driven at least a few miles with a very obvious mis). I don't want to crack open the engine until I have a refined idea of what it might be as most of my experience revolves around general maintenance. The other issue is simply the windows. Specifically, the driver front likes to pop off track and the passenger front seems to be totally off track but I am not sure(with work, school and kid, I have little time to work on this, lol) but it seems the motor in the passenger side is working, is this common. Anyway, that's pretty much it. It needed new brakes and a new stereo and tires, but for 600, you can't complain. Any help with troubleshooting would be awesome as it would save me the time and trouble of tearing the engine apart just to put it together after 4 hours of not finding anything, lol.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Make sure you change out the plugs and wires, check the alternator, and fuel system.


----------

